# Yanmar YM165D



## JBASport (8 mo ago)

Hi, I am very new to the world of small tractors, so much so that I need advice on how to start my YM165D tractor that I recently inherited! Its an old machine that was working fine until my father in law sadly passed away. Unfortunately he never showed me how to start it! The battery is fully charged and all lights up when I turn the key, but I take it there must be a safety feature to stop accidently starting. Is there a lever or pedal I need to press whilst turning the key to start?
Sorry for asking such a basic question, but once I get it running I can then be hopefully in a position to ask more technical advice! Many thanks, Terry


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Make sure you are sitting in the seat when you go to start it. Make sure the brake is on, step on it if you have to. Make sure the gear selector is in neutral and that the PTO is also off. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## JBASport (8 mo ago)

Thanks for that. I am away for a couple of weeks working. Will try that when I get home. Thanks again, Terry


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Clutch has a safety switch so pedal must be pressed for starting.


----------



## JBASport (8 mo ago)

Thanks for that


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

For EZ starts, there is a decompression cable to either pull or push to help with starting. 

Additional helps can be found here:
(just keep scrolling, there are many.) 

Hoye Tractor Parts -Yanmar Research Center


----------



## JBASport (8 mo ago)

Many thanks


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

My Yanmar requires the clutch to be depressed to start it.


----------



## JBASport (8 mo ago)

TractorRookie said:


> My Yanmar requires the clutch to be depressed to start it.


Many thanks


----------

